# Where's The Vaccine?



## fmdog44 (Dec 31, 2020)

It was estimated 20 million Americans would be vaccinated by the end of 2020 but only 2.7  million have gotten it.  WHOOPS!! "Warp Speed" is now "Drag Butt".


----------



## Pinky (Dec 31, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> It was estimated 20 million Americans would be vaccinated by the end of 2019 but only 2.7  million have gotten it.  WHOOPS!! "Warp Speed" is now "Drag Butt".


2019?


----------



## Tish (Dec 31, 2020)

What excuse are they giving for this?
Not that it makes any difference here, we just got the new strain of Covid from Africa.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 31, 2020)

Pinky said:


> 2019?


Ok, Ok  changed it so i won't have to stay after school.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 31, 2020)

Tish said:


> What excuse are they giving for this?
> Not that it makes any difference here, we just got the new strain of Covid from Africa.


The reason given they idiots in our nation's capital forgot one thing, the people to actually distribute it. Warehouses are full while people die.


----------



## C'est Moi (Dec 31, 2020)

A friend of mine said she got a text from our medical group (Houston Methodist) that the vaccines are available and sent her a link to schedule.  She's getting the first shot January 13.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Dec 31, 2020)

Lack of personnel and state funding to get the jab in our arms. So much for being the richest country in the world and also being "exceptional!"


----------



## win231 (Dec 31, 2020)

I have a great idea.  How 'bout a vaccine auction?


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 1, 2021)

C'est Moi said:


> A friend of mine said she got a text from our medical group (Houston Methodist) that the vaccines are available and sent her a link to schedule.  She's getting the first shot January 13.


Many hospitals and clinics in the Houston area are giving them. You have to be over 65 with a health issue that puts you in a higher risk group. I have a clinic a mile from me that I registered at yesterday.


----------



## chic (Jan 1, 2021)

My mom is eligible and has to give an answer by Monday, I think. All the CVS and Walgreens stores here are accepting people's commitments to the vaccine but I don't know how that goes. No drive thru vax here tho.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jan 1, 2021)

chic said:


> My mom is eligible and has to give an answer by Monday, I think. All the CVS and Walgreens stores here are accepting people's commitments to the vaccine but I don't know how that goes. No drive thru vax here tho.


Is Walgreens and CVS equipped to treat a severe reaction? Does anyone know?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 1, 2021)

I have no idea, Becky, but my guess is no.

Here is an introductory list of individuals being granted the powers to administer the vaccine here in Canada.


Pharmacists.
Veterinarians.
Veterinary technologists.
Midwives.
Physiotherapists.
Lab technologists.
Respiratory therapists.
Occupational therapists.

It also includes _students training_ to become doctors, physician assistants, nurses, paramedics and dentists.

_Retired health-care professionals_ (including those no longer registered with their professional college) are on the list as well.

*I'll bet few of the above listed are trained and/or equipped to treat a severe allergic reaction (or worse).*


----------



## Becky1951 (Jan 1, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I have no idea, Becky, but my guess is no.
> 
> Here is an introductory list of individuals being granted the powers to administer the vaccine here in Canada.
> 
> ...


If their only administering the shots at a location equipped to handle medical emergencies that's ok. But! If people in these occupations are administering the vaccine in their offices???? 
Not many on that list are equipped to handle any medical emergency.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 1, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> If their only administering the shots at a location equipped to handle medical emergencies that's ok. But! If people in these occupations are administering the vaccine in their offices????
> *Not many on that list are equipped to handle any medical emergency.*


I 100% agree, Becky.


----------



## chic (Jan 1, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Is Walgreens and CVS equipped to treat a severe reaction? Does anyone know?


Good question. I don't know. If you shop at either they should have been sending you emails about this for months which may explain more.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 1, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> Many hospitals and clinics in the Houston area are giving them. You have to be over 65 with a health issue that puts you in a higher risk group. I have a clinic a mile from me that I registered at yesterday.


My friend is over 65 but has no health issues.  Houston Methodist scheduled her for both of the shots.


----------



## debodun (Jan 1, 2021)

There was a blurb on the news today that somewhere all the vaccines sent to it had to be thrown out because they weren't stored properly.

https://www.nbcchicago.com/news/loc...-from-suburban-hospital-refrigerator/2405400/


----------



## win231 (Jan 1, 2021)

My plumber offered to give me my vaccine after he repairs the toilet.  He does that on the side to make extra money.  He said none of his customers have complained yet.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 2, 2021)

At the current rate of actual vaccinations it will take ten years to vaccinate the population according to one research firm this morning. Recall how fast we organized after Pearl Harbor? Twenty million were supposed to be vaccinated by 12/31 while 2.7 million actually were. This is in the computer age.


----------



## Jules (Jan 2, 2021)

debodun said:


> There was a blurb on the news today that somewhere all the vaccines sent to it had to be thrown out because they weren't stored properly.


That pharmacist has admitted leaving them out on purpose.  Shame on him.


----------



## Jules (Jan 2, 2021)

@Aunt Marg   Where did you find the list of who is allowed to administer the vaccine in Canada.  I was searching for BC & couldn’t find anything definitive.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 2, 2021)

Jules said:


> @Aunt Marg   Where did you find the list of who is allowed to administer the vaccine in Canada.  I was searching for BC & couldn’t find anything definitive.


Oh boy, I may be hard-pressed to find the original article again, but I'll see if I can.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 2, 2021)

Jules said:


> @Aunt Marg   Where did you find the list of who is allowed to administer the vaccine in Canada.  I was searching for BC & couldn’t find anything definitive.


Well, that didn't take me long! 

Here is the article, Jules.

I can only assume the same will be rolling-out for all provinces shortly.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/manitoba/manitoba-dentists-vaccine-stress-oral-health-1.5845116


----------



## Chrise (Jan 2, 2021)

Pinky said:


> 2019?


*For one, employees are living them out to friends and relatives not yet qualified, another case as seniors we do not count...*


----------



## Jules (Jan 2, 2021)

Thanks @Aunt Marg   Let’s hope that they are all doing it in a controlled setting.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 2, 2021)

Jules said:


> Thanks @Aunt Marg   Let’s hope that they are all doing it in a controlled setting.


I agree, Jules, with experienced and trained staff ready at hand in the event of an emergency/need.


----------



## Chrise (Jan 2, 2021)

Chrise said:


> *For one, employees are living them out to friends and relatives not yet qualified, another case as seniors we do not count...*


*I meant to say giving them out. I'm tired...sorry*


----------



## Pappy (Jan 3, 2021)

We live in a 55 or older community, and we have to go 25 miles away and sit in line all day to get a shot. No freaking way can either one of us do this. Our bladders are only good for 2 hours tops.
My question is: why aren’t all these drug stores, senior centers, and even my own doctors office, giving shots here locally? 
Our governor said after top priority folks get their shots, then those 65 or older will be next in line. That’s bull, as anyone can wait in line and get theirs. We called our local health department and 2400 folks are ahead of us.


----------



## gennie (Jan 3, 2021)

The lack of some form of universal health care in the U.S. will make equitable and speedy distribution of vaccinations difficult if not impossible.


----------



## J-Kat (Jan 3, 2021)

No clue where or if I can get a Covid vaccination here in East Texas.  Some pharmacies have gotten a shipment of the vaccine but only 100 doses per pharmacy so that was gone before anyone knew it was there and they have no idea when the next shipment will come or how much they will receive.  I agree with General Honore.  Number 1 task is for Washington to release the vaccine in mass amounts.  Once the vaccine is rolling out, states should activate the National Guard - get them to deliver the vaccines to all areas of the state - allow the Guard medical personnel to administer the shots or provide staging and coordination of clinic sites so local medical folks can administer - sites can be drive thru open 24/7 - get 'er done.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 3, 2021)

No site of the vaccine in Utah except health care workers and I am sure governor and others in government are getting it.


----------



## win231 (Jan 3, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> No site of the vaccine in Utah except health care workers and I am sure governor and others in government are getting it.


You might have to run for office.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 3, 2021)

There aren't enough people certified to give out the shots.  The federal government did not provide the money to do it.  The states are strapped for cash.  Hopefully this will change in the latter part of this month.


----------



## win231 (Jan 3, 2021)

Phoenix said:


> There aren't enough people certified to give out the shots.  The federal government did not provide the money to do it.  The states are strapped for cash.  Hopefully this will change in the latter part of this month.


I don't know how certified someone has to be.  Is there something special about this shot?
I've never been certified, but I give myself 4 shots/day.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 4, 2021)

win231 said:


> I don't know how certified someone has to be.  Is there something special about this shot?
> I've never been certified, but I give myself 4 shots/day.


They are talking about certifying dentists to do it.  What you do for yourself is different than what someone else can do for you professionally.


----------



## win231 (Jan 4, 2021)

Phoenix said:


> They are talking about certifying dentists to do it.  What you do for yourself is different than what someone else can do for you professionally.





Phoenix said:


> They are talking about certifying dentists to do it.  What you do for yourself is different than what someone else can do for you professionally.


I don't know what that means.  I'm saying giving a shot is very simple & "certification" is not necessary.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 4, 2021)

win231 said:


> I don't know what that means.  I'm saying giving a shot is very simple & "certification" is not necessary.


For a person to give someone else a shot in a professional setting, they have to be certified.   It's like you wouldn't go to a dentist who had did not have a degree to do that.  There are state and federal requirements.   Yes, it is necessary, whether we think it is  or not.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 4, 2021)

Agree, @Phoenix.  Plus they need to have epi-pens and other life saving equipment nearby (plus the skills to use them) in the rare cases where someone has an allergic reaction.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 4, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Agree, @Phoenix.  Plus they need to have epi-pens and other life saving equipment nearby (plus the skills to use them) in the rare cases where someone has an allergic reaction.


Yes, they do.  This is serious business.  Plus, if someone gave it who was not legally qualified and something went wrong, the one giving the shot could be sued.


----------

